
Pixelixe – Create graphics as easily as a powerpoint slide - mrdavidobriann
https://studio.pixelixe.com
======
mrdavidobriann
Not sure if more templates will be added. I hope they will. I found the editor
really easy to use (specially for non designers like me).

------
richarddarwen
Thank you for sharing. Was using similar tools but this one does not even
required to sign up. Love it!

~~~
mrdavidobriann
I agree, great to see software that are available for free and do not ask
something in return (such as email address).

------
thomasthelliez
Really nice tool. Will definitely save it in my favs. Do you know if more
templates will be added?

~~~
mrdavidobriann
I hope they will. On the website, they say every month.. Stay tuned. :)

------
bradknowles
Doesn’t seem to work on iOS.

